# furthur



## menu (May 18, 2010)

FURTHUR.net - Phil Lesh, Bob Weir, Jeff Chimenti, John Kadlecik, Joe Russo

they've been on the road for a minute but I figured Id post this if anyone wants to try to make any of these. Im gonna be in NYC for the manahattan/staples center shows and the brooklyn shows in july. might try to catch a few more after that. I dunno. The 2 Denver shows were awesome. lots of fun


----------



## menu (May 19, 2010)

so the shows Ill be at are in june not july. fyi. 

and also......its ok to say you like the dead people. hahah.


----------



## crustpunk82 (May 19, 2010)

yeah i think there gonna be in brooklyn when im there. gonna have to do a little extra spanging


----------



## wildboy860 (May 19, 2010)

ima see what I can do about bein at one of these shows.


----------



## Bendixontherails (May 20, 2010)

deveranti said:


> its ok to say you like the dead people. hahah.


 

hehe.... made me giggle. 

And I love the Dead. Space is Home.


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 20, 2010)

I'll probably do Rochester to Nateva. Dunno if I can do all good due to other engagements but if it works out I'll be there too. Gonna be looking for gas riders if anyone needs a ride between some shows. No shame in liking the dead here!! It actually took me a while to start liking them since my mom's an old school deadhead (she once saw them play to 13 people in 67') and I grew up hearing them constantly so for a while I viewed it as old people music...

Then some kids kidnapped me @ 13 to go on tour and the rest is history.


----------



## menu (May 21, 2010)

ArrowInOre said:


> Might this tour be headed out west by summers end perhaps. guess i better check that link, thanks for sharing the info



I think they are gonna be headed back out west. Im hoping they book waterfront. I would love to see them in that venue.


----------



## toadflack (May 26, 2010)

Anyone going?
FurthurFestival.com | May 29th & 30th 2010 - Mountain Aire, CA


----------



## colorado (Jun 30, 2010)

i be at the one in denver


----------



## godsahn (Nov 21, 2011)

If you haven't seen them yet...you probably should.

http://www.archive.org/search.php?query=furthur&sort=-publicdate

archive.org


----------

